

Organic Indie Preorder Pack Postmortem - zitterbewegung
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/01/Organic-Indie-Preorder-Pack-Postmortem

======
algorias
It's precisely this kind of post that makes their pre-orders so successful.

"open development is key, especially when you are small. If we had been in
stealth mode for 1.5 years, we simply would not have had the awesome community
to have made this possible."

------
patio11
_there was no marketing team_

Horsepuckey. They just didn't call themselves one.

You don't apologize for making good stuff. Why apologize for promoting it?

~~~
zitterbewegung
Maybe because they want to seem better than they really are.

